# [solved]network works fine on 2006.0. live cd,not after boot

## XavierGnu

Network works fine on 2006.0 live cd, here's dmesg..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 (root@gravity) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.) #1 SMP Mon Feb 13 20:23:47 UTC 2006
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

but after installation boot it looks like this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 (root@gravity) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.) #1 SMP Mon Feb 13 20:23:47 UTC 2006
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C693A/694x [Apollo PRO133x] (rev c4)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C598/694x [Apollo MVP3/Pro133x AGP]
> ...

 

ifconfig shows loop device and eth0 pointing to firewire device, obviously wrong.. No eth1 to point to Realtek, as it should be.

where to look?

tnx.

----------

## gsoe

Seems a little bit weird, after all it should be the same 8139cp module that works with the interface when loaded from the cd. But as the cd loads 8139too, I'd try to explicitly load that and see if that works.

----------

## magic919

You could clean up the fstab for hda8 too.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ReiserFS: hda8: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda8
> 
> VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hda8.
> ...

 

----------

## XavierGnu

 *gsoe wrote:*   

> Seems a little bit weird, after all it should be the same 8139cp module that works with the interface when loaded from the cd. But as the cd loads 8139too, I'd try to explicitly load that and see if that works.

 

Yes.. totally wierd.. Actually..

 *Quote:*   

> lsmod | grep 8139

 

shows 8139cp as loaded, should I leave it loaded and load 8139too beside..?

I'm kinda lost here   :Rolling Eyes: 

Can someone put the comamnd list to try if it's gonna work?

----------

## XavierGnu

 *magic919 wrote:*   

> You could clean up the fstab for hda8 too.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ReiserFS: hda8: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda8
> ...

 

tnx, done already  :Wink: 

----------

## gsoe

Try

```
dmesg -c   (don't post output, just to clear buffer)

modprobe 8139too

dmesg (post output)
```

----------

## XavierGnu

 *gsoe wrote:*   

> Try
> 
> ```
> dmesg -c   (don't post output, just to clear buffer)
> 
> ...

 

it works now..   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27
> 
> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
> 
> eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xcc94e000, 00:50:fc:fa:d6:a4, IRQ 11
> ...

 

ping is working, everything ok..

what happened? Seems that module 8139too had to be loaded manually..

Ok, I'll add it at boot  :Smile: 

Should I remove 8139cp from startup to avoid further conflicts?

gsoe, tnx man!

----------

## gsoe

 *XavierGnu wrote:*   

> Should I remove 8139cp from startup to avoid further conflicts? 

 That's hard to say, I don't know the realtek NIC well, 8139too might be a base module that needs 8139cp on top for some of the chips. What's the output of lsmod when they are both loaded? The "used by" column might provide a hint.

Anyhow, now you have an eth1, so you might want to do

```
echo "8139too" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (if you haven't already)

cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.eth1

rc-update add net.eth1 default
```

and, if you need anything else than plain dhcp configuration of the NIC, put the right options in /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## XavierGnu

 *gsoe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anyhow, now you have an eth1, so you might want to do
> 
> ```
> ...

 

tnx again,I already did.  :Wink: 

----------

